# Bill smith comments on Santana trade



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He said that he was very aware of the Tuesday deadline long before the Tuesday prior. He likes Santana's agent. Said he thought about keeping Santana rather than trading him and getting the picks. Said Gomez is faster than Guzie ever was.

Said they could have had Martinez rather than Gomez, but they don't need a corner outfielder, so they went with the centerfielder, plus that would have meant that they couldn't get Guerra, who they really wanted. He was slightly worried about the distraction keeping Santana could bring because the media on the road is so relentless. After all, for Torii, they couldn't get around it on any road trip.He likes Gomez more than he likes Ellsbury long term. The centerfield position this season is up for grabs. Denard Span still could win the job.

He gave Morneau a 6 team no-trade clause only because of the MVP. He hates no-trade clauses.

He is excited about this year. "We are better offensively and defensively. We need to get our starting pitchers to step up because of inexperience."

Maybe this trade won't be as bleak as the national media are making it.Another reason to not believe everything you hear.None of the media knows the entire story.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Where was the story at Ken????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I found it on KFAN.com.The guy who talked to Smith is from Wisconsin.It was a personal interview.It was at a coaches clinic the past Saturday.....

http://baseballwisconsin.com/northernwisconsin.html


----------

